# Central PA critters



## lvcrtrs (Aug 20, 2009)

Made my way out ot Central PA last week for a few days. Of course I'm always on the look out for animals. Assume all potentially dangerous wild things were shot at 300mm and cropped - a lot . All with a 70-300.
I did find a few babies along the way. A professional Nikon photographer told me they use +.3 a lot with their Nikons cause it can use it and it doesn't make too much difference so that's why it's on mine a lot of times. When you don't know, you just try anything that people who know more suggest.

1. Bison baby - oh my gosh, too cute
5.6, 1/400 ,200, +.3, 300mm, pattern meter







2. Butterflies dating
5.6, 1/200, +.3, 105mm, 105mm, Center weighted meter






3. Chippi
5.6, 1/30, 1000, +1, 105, pattern






4. Cougar
5.6, 1/100, 200, +.3, 300mm, center weighted meter






5. Deer baby
5.3, 1/250, 200, +.3, 240mm, Pattern






6. Frog with golden eyes
5.6, 1/30, 3200, +.3, 105mm, center weighted






7. Gray Wolf - only got 2 shots of him, one with his head sort of peeking out from behind a tree and this one. I like the peeking one but you see him better in this one.
5.6, 1/30, 2000, +.3, 300mm, pattern meter






8. Wild Turkeys ?
5.6, 1/80, 200, +.3, 300mm, pattern meter






9. Red snake
5.6, 1/30, 3200, +.3, 105mm, center weighted average





10. Basking turtle reunion
f20, 1/40, 200, +.3, 105mm, center weighted average.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the butterflys!!!  Fantastic shot!!!

cougar is a purty puttums... I bit on the cool side, but otherwise ok. 
Same w/ the Turkeys. I would try to warm them up a bit. 

Love the wolf, and composition on the turtles. 

Your faun is a bit blown out on the hind end, but otherwise nice shot.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Soocom1. I am finally going to sneak out of work and go look for a book for my PSE7. I need something with picture examples and not too technical. But I'm getting frustrated not really knowing how to make things better. Sometimes I try to move all those sliders around and I then I think it's worse than it started. I think it's time to try to get some real understanding on the basic PP.


----------



## Soocom1 (Aug 20, 2009)

One thing that I will warn you about though.... When doing shot of various critters, sometimes the shot is good with vegetation or earth type obstacles only if they enhance the image. I would try different angles to get the vegetation out of the way of the animal. I know that many times you cant, but to strive for that kind of shot will help propel you over other shots. Thats why I LOVE the butterfly's. 

The bison is really nice, but the baby is hidden. A different angle (if poss. to show baby can help. Otherwise it is a good shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 20, 2009)

When getting a book on PSE7 -stay away from the Dummie series. I bought the PSE5 Dummies book and frankly over half of it is about putting the photos on your PC organizing your photos. The parts for how to edit -are IMO really lame and not detailed enough.

That bison baby is so adorable! I would have thought a huge bison would have a baby more the size of a calf. I just love the shots of the butterflies, cougar and snake....frog and turtles too.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Carol, thanks for the info.  I saw the one PSE7 for Digital Photographers ($50).  I'm going to check on Amazon for better prices.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 20, 2009)

Dagwood, PSE7 for Digital Photographers (suggested in another thread) $31 shipped from Amazon.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2009)

lvcrtrs said:


> Dagwood, PSE7 for Digital Photographers (suggested in another thread) $31 shipped from Amazon.


 
Thanks, Sherry. :thumbup: I'll have a look at it.


----------



## mishele (Aug 21, 2009)

Where are you Pa people from, I m right outside Reading. Great pics BTW...


----------



## Dagwood56 (Aug 21, 2009)

mishele said:


> Where are you Pa people from, I m right outside Reading. Great pics BTW...


 
I'm in Fleetwood. Which is North of Reading and about 10 minutes South of Kutztown.


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 21, 2009)

mishele said:


> Where are you Pa people from, I m right outside Reading. Great pics BTW...


 
Mishele
Chester County on the edge of Lancaster. 
Thanks.


----------



## Stock Photos (Aug 22, 2009)

Love the butterflies and wolf!


----------



## lvcrtrs (Aug 22, 2009)

Stock Photos said:


> Love the butterflies and wolf!


 
Thank you.


----------



## mishele (Aug 22, 2009)

Dagwood56 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you Pa people from, I m right outside Reading. Great pics BTW...
> ...



My dad lives in Fleetwood so I know where you are talking about.....small world!!


----------

